# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Best Way to Clean Reflectors



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Anybody develop a system for cleaning the gunk off of polished alum. reflectors with a minimum of scratching? 
I don't want to use soap or anything that will/might leave a film.
I just came into 5 - 4' reflectors from the LFS and they're filthy, but look like they'll clean up nicely.

Len

Len


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The only time I tried cleaning mine Windex did a good job.


Roger Miller


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Car windshield washer fluid works great.

It's one of those DIY secrets no one even thinks about. Works better than any window product I've tried and cheaper to!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

If they have a calcium build up you might try Lime-a-way. Just rinse off several time to make sure all the film is gone. Then if you really want a shine use a little chrome polish and cotton cloth. 

Hawk


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions.
The Windex did a fairly good job, but there is a heavy accumulation of spotting and some oxidation that won't come off,even with straight ammonia.
I'm going to try the windshield washer solution and then the chrome polish to see how they affect it.

Len


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I second Hawks' suggestion of Lime-A-Way or CLR on mineral deposits before using a polish. Otherwise you'll just end up grinding the calcium grit on the metal.

Auto parts store usually sell some form of aluminum polish (Flitz or some other brand). If you want to keep a true mirror finish make sure you use only a 100% soft cotton cloth (old cotton t-shirts works great for polishing metal) or even better might be a microfiber towel.


----------

